# Horse of your heart...who has this?



## RoxanneElizabeth (Dec 18, 2009)

In the past I read a post that had the "horses of your life", describing them as "teacher" horse, "horse of your heart", etc...does anyone have this? Would love to read it again.
I think I just got the horse of my heart!


----------



## CrookedHalo (Nov 17, 2009)

Is this it? *The Five Horses We Meet On Earth - Ned's posterous*


----------



## sixlets (May 1, 2009)

CrookedHalo said:


> Is this it? *The Five Horses We Meet On Earth - Ned's posterous*


 
Woah
Just read that article. So far it's spot on for me.
I remember my intro horse, an Appy named Goat Cheese.
The Expiremental was the first horse I leased and showed, Boe.
The Connected my first horse Jasper.
The Challenger would be Mira, my "marey" difficult horse who went through a bunch of unknown medical problems, and passed from a tumor.
And here's hoping Dulci is the fifth!
Cool story, thanks!


----------



## RoxanneElizabeth (Dec 18, 2009)

That's it! Thank you so much


----------

